# GILT - it seems legit



## Cheapskate

So, there's a new website that offers very high end merchandise for men, women and kids at great discounts. This is not an oversees operation, just looks to be a clearinghouse for high-end products. It requires a free registration, but I've seen some great deals on Hickey Freeman, John Varvatos, Dolce, Gucci, etc.. Not purchased anything yet from them, so I can't say for sure what the end products are like, but probably worth checking out if you're wanting to get good deals on items like these.

Has anyone purchased from here before?
www.gilt.com



> *ASKANDY UPDATE:* Have more questions about Gilt? Be sure to check out our Is Gilt Legit article to learn everything you need to know about Gilt.


----------



## joenobody0

It depends on what you mean by "legit." GILT is legit in that they won't take your money and send you a box of rotten fish. They are not legit in that they will list a fake MSRP ten times what the actual MSRP is, just so they can say they're giving you a "deal." I won't go into all the reasons why GILT isn't very good, but you can find them if you care to.


----------



## statboy

Here's a fair write-up on Gilt:
https://putthison.com/post/399683279/giltgroupe

Note, I've never used the site and don't really plan to in the future.


----------



## maximar

I purchased a few things from them. The prices are quite lower than retail. I bought a pair of Oakley Montefrio for my wife for $35, for example. The retail price is $150. RL suits were $140. It's legit! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cheapskate

I've not purchased anything, but I have price compared a few small items and they were much lower than anywhere else I could find. The have a suit sale going on tomorrow. Should be interesting to see what they put up there considering they have HF suits under $500 there right now.


----------



## SubparJ

When I first signed up for the website and the app, there is a GILT app for the iPhone its very convinent it lets you know when the sale is starting because it is first come first serve, it seemed great because, as you said, it is some nicer items. But if you compare them to other sites on the internet for the same products the prices are rarely lower on GILT. I have bought a couple things though, a couple pieces of Tumi luggage and some Adidas golf apparel.. They are deffinitely a legitimate business


----------



## chamjoe

Another issue that deserves mentioning is the nearly non existent return policy. See Below.

If you care about county of origin they coincidentally list most countries by name (UK, Italy, USA, Japan) unless they are third world and then it is simply "imported"

I agree that they tend to inflate MSRP. I have found many better deals at my local Nordstrom Rack but Gilt can be good for smaller designers.

Gilt Groupe accepts returns on apparel and footwear for *store credit only*. Gilt Groupe must receive the merchandise within 21 days from the date the item is shipped to you. Items must be unused, unworn, unwashed and undamaged. In order to facilitate the credit process, please return items in their original packaging, including: hangers, polybags, hang tags on garments, shoe boxes, dust bags, eye glass cases and gift boxes. 
*No returns, refunds or exchanges will be accepted on the following items:*


Accessories
Beauty and fragrances
Electronics
Food items
Home decor
Handbags
Hosiery
Intimates
Jewelry
Leather goods
Memberships
Services
Swimwear
Sunglasses
Vintage items
Wallets
Watches


----------



## dwebber18

I have purchased a few items from Gilt and have been pleased. They rarely have anything that interests me but I bought a pair of Bills for $30 and got my mom some chocolates for some holiday. As to the return policy, her chocolates arrived completely melted as one may expect shipping to Florida in the summer. I emailed them and had a response saying she could throw them away and they would refund my money for the purchase, no questions asked. You have to be careful as to origin and sizing, but I have found they offer a good deal on some items and their customer service is good from what I have experienced.


----------



## Bartolo

Depends on your definition of "new;" they've been around since 2007. Hardly new, and hardly worth doing business with imho for the reasons stated earlier in this thread.


----------



## HalfLegend

I've been using the site for a little bit and here are some observations:

The things they list are legitimately from the company, no knock offs, the prices are what they charge standard and the free return shipping is quite nice. BUT you have to be very careful. The items are often lesser quality than those sold in store. Kind of like 1818 vs 346. Both are OCBD, but one is obviously cheaper and one is superior quality. Some suits that are normally 100% wool are 70% wool and 30% Rayon. Some are discontinued styles. And yes, the prices they list are the prices the stuff sold at THE BEGINNING of the season, meaning that no one actually paid that much as 99% of items out there have periodical price drops.

But for stuff like shoes, ties, and other smaller items, I find them to be a great resource. If you are interested in joining, please PM me and I'll drop you an invite link. It won't hurt you but it gives in a $20 sales credit when you buy something and I'd be more than happy to split you $10 via PayPal. Thanks.


----------

